# "The Parameter is incorrect"



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 17, 2005)

Suddenly, after using ATiTool 0.023 (stable) for a while now, it now states that "the parameter is incorrect" Everytime I click on Load, Delete & Properties.

My graphics card seems to be fine (AIW 9800SE @ 9800 due to softmod), all eight pipelines are enabled, but I'm unable to use all of ATiTool's full potentional.

If anyone can tell me how to correct this issue, that would be grand!   

Thanks 
IC


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 17, 2005)

email me the profiles.ini


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok, thanks!


----------

